# 20 Tips for Eating Out Alone – From A Seasoned Solo Diner



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2017)

"Whether you’re a solo traveller who wants to explore the local food scene but are too nervous to go it alone, or you’ve just moved to a new part of the world, or you’re simply looking to enjoy the occasional dinner out in your own city when friends and family aren’t around, here are 20 tips for eating out alone".


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 5, 2017)

Meanderer, I like #5 on the list.   Good to know 7-Eleven has a dining room.  

_5. Visualise your alternative dining options_


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2017)

In Israel they are called 7-UNLEAVEN.


NancyNGA said:


> Meanderer, I like #5 on the list.   Good to know 7-Eleven has a dining room.
> 
> _5. Visualise your alternative dining options_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Jul 5, 2017)

I can't hack eating alone in a restaurant. I feel like everyone in there is watching me. I'll opt for ordering from a drive thru and eating in my car instead.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks for the tips.  I hesitate going out to eat by myself also but I might start with breakfast or lunch and go from there.


----------



## Wren (Jul 7, 2017)

The first time I ate out alone was in my late forties after the break down of a long term relationship, I chose a small restaurant where I knew one of the waitresses, but still felt really awkward and conspicuous as I sat down in a quiet corner, 
ordered my meal and waited....then I realised they were playing Matt Monroe singing,  'Love is a many splendored thing' 
I didn't know whether to laugh or cry ..


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)

10cc - I Hate To Eat Alone


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 7, 2017)

Interesting article and responses.  Noticed, though, that one related topic hasn't come into it yet-  so perhaps the person who wrote the article and the members who commented are in better environments than my current location.  _Everything  _in current location is different than anything I've seen before, including the idea that any unattached (or out by oneself) female is 'asking' to be approached/bothered.  You could stake a bet on it that if I or any other women were to go to any local restaurant alone, you'd not be able to get through a meal without being 'hit on.'  Anyone have input on this?  

In previous locations, I never had any difficulties with going to a restaurant alone.  If I was either hungry or a new restaurant looked interesting, I'd just pop on in.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2017)

I never really ate out alone in a restaurant, closest thing was years ago when I was young I was having some work done on my car and had to kill some time, so I got a newspaper and went to a little diner had some coffee alone.  It is an odd feeling for me, usually if I'm not with a friend, relative or my husband, I just don't eat out.


----------



## Wren (Jul 7, 2017)

_



			You could stake a bet on it that if I or any other women were to go to any local restaurant alone, you'd not be able to get through a meal without being 'hit on.' Anyone have input on this?
		
Click to expand...


_Blimey Janice, where do you live ?? ....


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)

I Ate Out Alone For One Week—& Here's What Happened
LAYLA KHOURY-HANOLD


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)

"I'm Guessing This Guy Doesn't Mind Eating Alone".


----------



## terry123 (Jul 15, 2017)

I really don't expect that to happen to me. I guess I think that a woman my age would not be hit on.  In the next few weeks I might try going out to breakfast and see if I can handle it.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 15, 2017)

okay by me! I would not seek his company.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 16, 2017)

I hate to make a long post about myself in someone else's thread, but here goes anyway .... because this is one of my favorite topics. (sorry)

_Alternative Tips_

I used to be an expert at eating out alone, but my goal was people watching and making new friends. I've met the vast majority of friends and acquaintances this way over the years.  Fortunately food is one of the least important things to me.  No desire to frequent fancy restaurants, so that makes it easier. 

Choose a place where they don't mind if you linger. A cafeteria is perfect. One with a coffee vending machine is even better. Stake out a strategic table along a wall, with several chairs. Take old fashioned paper and pencil and something to do.  Even better is to sketch something, like plans for your next project.  Somehow people seem to be intrigued by anyone that draws, and they can see it from a distance. Go there at the same time every day, same table if possible. Eventually someone seems to always show up. If it becomes crowded, out of necessity to find a seat, if nothing else.  



 A quicker alternative is to go when it's really crowded, do one of these numbers, and hope for an invitation. More risky.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)

Eat alone and meet new people!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 21, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


>



How nice.  But I knew a guy who did that and a guy came over asked his wife to dance with him.

And that was that. He learned to eat alone:anyone:

I think the tune that was playing was the Tennessee Waltz.


----------



## IKE (Jul 21, 2017)

Maybe it's just me but I don't have any problem whatsoever with eating out alone.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2017)

Here is a favorite film: Andy Warhol, eating a hamburger.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 21, 2017)

*It has been a while since I have enjoyed my own company for other than a fast food meal.  But when I was single, I went out on my own a couple times a month.  *


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 21, 2017)

Best place to eat out alone is a at a bar that serves food .  Watch the baseball game, hockey game, and usually the guys strike up a conversation with each other.  Eating out alone doesn't necessarily mean it has to be with the opposite sex does it if you want to have company.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 21, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Eat alone and meet new people!



But here's the catch:  what if you go to a restaurant/cafe/diner solely because you want to eat a meal?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2017)

Don't forget to tip the scale!


----------

